
Show HN: The US Bill of Rights written in current vernacular - jMyles
https://github.com/jMyles/Bill-Of-Rights-Rewritten/blob/master/bill-of-rights-rewritten.md
======
dragonwriter
I would note that the text does not preserve the sense of the original text in
moving to the modern vernacular. In some cases, this seems to be because
something approximating the effect of modern application of the Bill of Rights
_in combination with the 14th Amendment_ has been written into the text of the
amendments from the Bill of Rights alone. (Particularly, it consistently
recasts restrictions on Congress -- usually construed as restrictions on the
federal government more generally -- as restrictions on "any government
actor".) But there are other changes in sense, as well.

Additionally, the use of feminine third-person singular pronouns in a generic
sense is somewhat niche even now; I'd hardly say that is "current vernacular".

Basically, I'd say its a pretty free riff inspired by the concepts in the Bill
of Rights, rather than the actual Bill of Rights written in current
vernacular.

------
benologist
Show HN is specifically reserved for usable stuff:

    
    
        Show HN is for something you've made that other people can 
        play with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and 
        ask questions in the thread.
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jMyles
Ahh, roger - sorry about that.

Although arguably a more readable bill of rights is usable in a larger way.
:-)

------
jMyles
Pull Requests welcome! :-)

